# Police Report



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2015)

Orville Smith, a store manager for Best Buy in Augusta, Georgia, told police he observed a male customer, later identified as Tyrone Jackson of Augusta, on surveillance cameras putting a laptop computer under his jacket... When confronted the man became irate, knocked down an employee, drew a knife and ran for the door.


   Outside on the sidewalk were four Marines collecting toys for the "Toys  for Tots" program. Smith said the Marines stopped the man, but  he stabbed one of the Marines, Cpl. Phillip Duggan, in the back; the  injury did not appear to be severe.

   After Police and an ambulance arrived at the scene Cpl. Duggan was transported for treatment. 

_The subject was also transported to the local hospital with two  broken arms, a broken ankle, a broken leg, several missing teeth,  possible broken ribs, multiple contusions, assorted lacerations, a  broken nose and a broken jaw.._.

*injuries he sustained when he slipped and fell off of the curb after stabbing the Marine.*
   Now that was a well written Police report.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2015)

Semper Fi.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2015)

There should be more incidents of perps falling off curbs ...


----------



## oakapple (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds like you have dangerous kerbs there hmmn?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Sounds like you have dangerous kerbs there hmmn?



Oh,_ very_ dangerous. Sometimes a person's teeth will align with a curb at the exact moment another person's foot impacts upon the back of their head ...

Terrible coincidences.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2015)

Now THAT'S my kind of curb.  The moral of the story is never stab a United States Marine in his back while his buddies are nearby.


----------



## John C (Jan 28, 2015)

I am 100% in agreement: DO NOT MESS with United States Marines.


----------



## Mike (Jan 28, 2015)

I am surprised that the police report didn't
mention Devine Intervention.

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2015)

Mess with Marines and they will show you REAL combat! Good for the Marines!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

If there was more punishment to fit the crime, we'd have less perps.  Doubt he'll be to eager to carry a knife around stealing things.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 29, 2015)

Isn't anyone just a teeny bit cynical about the truth of this report? There are often reports circulated about the globe that is made up by a bored journo somewhere.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, I thought about it Oakapple, my thought was more "what wasn't included in the report".  I guess I got lazy , or tired of hearing the same types of posts and sort of dropped it.  You are right though.  First of all, I can't see 4 marines doing that much damage, not here.  I think it was probably meant to somehow put down our military.  I just get disgusted with some things, and try to stay away from them if I can.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2015)

Smart lady Oakapple, see all the variations of this story here, and all the places it traveled.  Also the falsified part! 




> Cpl. Duggan's attacker, Tracey Attaway, was jailed and charged with armed robbery, aggravated assault and possession of a knife in the commission of a crime, and in October 2011 he was sentenced to life in prison. (Attaway faced the maximum sentence on all assault and theft charges because he was a convicted felon with 30 prior arrests on his record.)
> 
> However, what makes this incident an enduring item of interest on the Internet is an account of the crime which was circulated via e-mail in December 2010 (reproduced as the first item in the Examples section above) and presented as a 27 November _Associated Press account of the incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

We can't handle the truth!


----------



## Bee (Jan 29, 2015)

First time I saw this report, the incident took place in Australia.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 29, 2015)

Truth is in the eye of the imagination.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2015)

I meant to put this in the Humor Forum!!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 30, 2015)

Never let the truth get in the way of a good story eh?


----------

